# mlmmj web admin?



## stevesobol (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm hoping this is the right place for this question:

We're deploying mlmmj and need a web UI so people can manage their own subscriptions, and Google hasn't been forthcoming with suggestions.  Any ideas? Anything written in PHP or Python would be awesome. We'd run it here under nginx or apache2. 

Thanks
--Steve


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2022)

stevesobol said:


> and Google hasn't been forthcoming with suggestions.


Maybe you're really bad at googling? First hit, 3 keywords "mlmmj web ui": https://github.com/tchapi/mlmmj-simple-web-interface


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2022)

Added PHP to the search: https://github.com/eellak/mlmmj-php-web-admin


----------



## stevesobol (Jan 25, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Maybe you're really bad at googling? First hit, 3 keywords "mlmmj web ui": https://github.com/tchapi/mlmmj-simple-web-interface


There are a gazillion search results pointing to that project. Unfortunately, it requires Node, so I can't use it. I'm looking at the project you linked to in your last reply, and I found one other.

I guess I was expecting more options than I apparently have, considering how long mlmmj's been around, but two's definitely better than zero.


----------

